# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [BONUS ROUND]



## Krory (Jan 30, 2013)

Following are the winners that you people have chosen, so blame your peers.


*Spoiler*: _Your champions_ 



Sarah Kerrigan
SHODAN
Mom
Meredith Stannard
Eve
Zhao Yun Ru
GlaDOS
Alma Wade
Dark Samus
Shahdee
Harley Quinn
Jeane (No More Heroes)
The Witch
The Boss
Darth Traya/Kreia
Magica de Spell
Miang
Sniper Wolf
Mother Brain




This gives us a nice prime number. So to settle this matter, I've compiled the entire list of contestants that hit second place (including both where a scenario was tied, unless there was one higher). No poll this time around because I just don't feel like it (if one of the mods wants to add it, go for it - but fat chance of that), so if you want one of these people to survive, then you have to post. If for some reason nobody votes for a single one of these characters, I'll choose who goes on and you won't like who I pick.

If the choices made by you folks is a tie, I'll break the tie (as such I won't be voting for anyone myself until then). I'll give it two days unless there's some kind of overwhelming popularity of one choice or I get absolutely NO votes after the first day.


*Spoiler*: _Your Choices_ 



Sorceress (Spyro: Year of the Dragon)
Gruntilda (Banjo-Kazooie series)
Ravel Puzzlewell (Planescape: Torment)
Dahlia Hawthorne (Phoenix Wright series)
Ming Xiao (Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines)
Succubus (Castlevania series)
Ultimecia (Final Fantasy VIII)
Tavion (Jedi Knight series)
Alice Twilight (No More Heroes)
Commandant Steele (Borderlands)
Calisto Yew (Ace Attorney Investigations)
Carmilla (Castlevania: Lords of Shadow)
Juri Han (Street Fighter IV)
Holly Summers (No More Heroes)
Anna Navarre (Deus Ex)
Sasha (inFAMOUS)
Carla Radames (Resident Evil 6)
Inge Wagner (No One Lives Forever)
Jessie (Pokemon Yellow)
Bad Girl (No More Heroes)
Sylvanas Windrunner (Warcraft: Frozen Throne)
Alessa Gillespie (Silent Hill)
Lady of Pain (Planescape: Torment)
The Mother (Dragon Age Origins: Awakening)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 30, 2013)

gonna put on my rose tinted glasses and vote for Jessie


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 30, 2013)

BAAAAD GIRL


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2013)

*SASHA*

Listen here. InFamous is the story of Cole and his exciting new lovelife in the superpowered community. On the one hand, he has Trish, who's a normal human and also a frigid bitch.

On the other hand, he has Sasha. 
Under the Sea
Under the Sea

She's so caring and affectionate.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2013)

How long will this tourney take?

Skip this whole thing. 

You should just skip this who-do you know who wins? Its GLaDOS boom there it is- skip this whole tourney and get straight to the female protagonist.

Do it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2013)

Or you can... you know... shut the peeps up.  As if you even care/pay attention. You're just like the rest of the masses.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll care if its female protagonist tourney.  Truth is there isn't much in the way of strong VG female villains. This tourney proves that. 

Okay, at least skip to the last rounds between GlaDOS, Mother Brain, The Boss and... I can't even find another worthy entry from the list!


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2013)

Alessa Gillespie, SHODAN, Alma, Kerrigan (so people say pre-SC2), Eve, Harley Quinn and I'll take peoples' word on Miang and Darth Traya. All seem worthy to me. And I still contend that Carla and Alexia both got shafted.

And I should neg you for confusing antagonist for villain. But I shouldn't be surprised with this place anymore.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 31, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Okay, at least skip to the last rounds between GlaDOS, Mother Brain, The Boss and... I can't even find another worthy entry from the list!



what about magica de spell hot?


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2013)

Fuck you, Mist. 

Really, fuck you.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2013)

Krory said:


> And I should neg you for confusing antagonist for villain. But I shouldn't be surprised with this place anymore.



Oh please, I know the difference. I just didn't feel like spelling it out, you supremacist. 

Does everything have to be perfect for you?

Are Jews not allowed to vote in your thread, Mein Fuhrer?


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2013)

Of course they are.

But no Germans allowed.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 31, 2013)

Miang will win this tournament.

Shame on you for not supporting her being the best, George.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2013)

Sylvanas Windrunner (Warcraft: Frozen Throne)


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 31, 2013)

I will give Alexia this.

Awesome music.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 31, 2013)

Also the original, far superior "fight" between Alexi and Albert:


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Miang will win this tournament.
> 
> Shame on you for not supporting her being the best, George.



Oh because she isn't. 

She's an excellent_* antagonist *_(happy, Mein Fuhrer?). Definitely the best that I've seen from a JRPG. I just feel like Xenogears didn't do enough with her. For all her wickedness she always felt secondary to someone or something. It can be argued that this was part of her charm, being a kind evil influence in the shadows, but I do feel like in the end she became more of the "idea" of a great female antagonist than her own character.

In fact, if I can make one criticism against Xenogears excellent plot it was that it was so big and bloated that it kind of swallowed up a lot of great characters. Individual motivations and subplots are forgot as quickly as they come up and, with the exception of a few like Graphf and Krelian, most of Xenogears characters end up feeling like ideas and templates rather than real individuals. Just like Miang.  

.................

And I'm going to assume you never played a Portal game if you think she deserves to beat GlaDOS.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2013)

Ming Xiao cause Bloodlines owns.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 31, 2013)

Ravel Puzzlewell.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2013)

Gonna go and pick Ming Xiao again.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 31, 2013)

seriously Stop with this HERESY!


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2013)

Current tally:

Jessie - 1
Bad Girl - 1
Alexia - 1(00)
Sasha - 1
Sylvanas Windrunner - 1
Ming Xiao - 2
Ravel Puzzlewell - 1


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 1, 2013)

Gruntilda, I guess.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2013)

Eh, since I'm lazy I'm going to let this go until sometime I wake up tomorrow.

As it stands, it looks like Ming Xiao will be moving on to the next round.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2013)

vote Jessie


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't choose between Kerrigan, Harley Quinn, and The Boss.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 2, 2013)

Harley really shouldn't even count.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2013)

But I lurve her still


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2013)

Harley is an antagonist, so why should she not count? Don't go getting all butthurt because your Miang won't win outside of votewhoring. 

Jessie and Ming Xiao are tied. I'll decide in the morning who will go on (unless it's broken for me by then).


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2013)

I voted for _STAHP_, that's a real character right?

Copyrighted by Krory right?


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't get it.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2013)

Nanananaannanannana Hilm- I mean Batman!


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2013)

The World said:


> Nanananaannanannana Hilm- I mean Batman!


----------

